# Rythmik difference?



## jeffmule (Nov 13, 2011)

I currently own a Klipsch sw 350 sub. 

http://www.klipsch.com/sw-350-subwoofer




I am looking at buying the Rythmik F12 . 

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/F12.html





Would the Rythmik make a huge difference for music compared to my current sub? I want to feel my music better. Thanks.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Based on specs alone...
- Klipsch: 8" driver, 150W "continuous" (RMS?), 31Hz @ -3dB
- Rythmik: 12" driver, 370W RMS, 14Hz @ -2dB
...I'm going to say yes, the F12 will be a significant improvement over your current sub.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

No doubt about it.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The F12 would be a huge upgrade over the SW 350.


----------



## pbc (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, you're going to be smiling after that one.


----------

